# Body Type Tips: Busty Girls Learn From These Three Top Heavy Celebs!



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 17, 2008)

Dressing to flatter a big bust is not a problem I have ever had to deal with. The same can’t be said of celebs like Jessica Simpson, whose father once famously nauseated us all by claiming: “she’s got double D’s, you can’t cover those suckers up!” Fortunately, Papa Joe was wrong, and there ARE ways to minimize and flatter big busts.

1. “For big chests, look for tops with shape. I have to wear things that go in at the waist or I can look pregnant.” - Jessica Simpson

Style Tip: Look for tops that are tight at the waist and loose around the chest area- this style is a great way to minimize the waist and create the illusion of a smaller bust. The wrap-top is another great option - it minimizes the bust region, plus, you can adjust the tie to cinch the waist comfortably and avoid looking like you have a bun in the oven.






BCBG Max Azria Multi Painted Square Top, $118

2. “If you have a big bust, never wear crew-neck T-shirts. They make chests look bigger. I opt for V-neck cuts.” - America Ferrera

Style Tip: V-neck cuts are super flattering on almost every body type, just use your judgment and make sure your assets are comfortably covered. Try tucking a v-neck top with full sleeves into a high-waisted skirt like America for an ultra-sleek and super flattering look.






Free People Raw Seamed Top, $108

3. “Halter styles are sexy and classy. They don’t reveal too much skin, so they leave something to the imagination.” - Jennifer Hudson

Style Tip: A v-neck halter with an empire waist is an ultra flattering choice for ladies shaped like Oscar winner Jennifer Hudson. The band below the bust-line creates a flattering shape and the loose flowing fabric gives you a little extra breathing room.






Sunner Print Bardot Dress, $266

Source


----------



## Maysie (Apr 17, 2008)

Great article. Its funny though how their example of the "v neck halter dress" at the bottom is shown on someone so tiny, when they're referencing it being a good option for "ladies shaped like Oscar winner Jennifer Hudson," who is obviously very curvy.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 18, 2008)

All of that clothes is so pretty! I think they would look flattering on anyone.


----------



## lapuce (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the article.You have a good point Maysie!! The model doesn't seem to have a big chest either.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 18, 2008)

Thankns for the article, I love all the clothes!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for posting. I really like the looks on the 3 actresses at the top. They look gorgeous


----------



## Anthea (Apr 18, 2008)

I like all those, but yes the model does not represent the article well.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm as flat chested as the last model LOL

Good tips though


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great article. Its funny though how their example of the "v neck halter dress" at the bottom is shown on someone so tiny, when they're referencing it being a good option for "ladies shaped like Oscar winner Jennifer Hudson," who is obviously very curvy. lol i thought the same thing. i'm top heavy and honestly, i never wear v neck halter tops.. they make my boobs look huge.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great article. Its funny though how their example of the "v neck halter dress" at the bottom is shown on someone so tiny, when they're referencing it being a good option for "ladies shaped like Oscar winner Jennifer Hudson," who is obviously very curvy. So, so, true.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice thanks for posting!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2008)

nice !! thanks for posting ! i really like the last dress.


----------



## AppleRose (Apr 21, 2008)

The last halter dress is pretty for sure but don't think it really would be supportive enough for buxom women. A halter dress like one in the famous Marylin Monroe 'windy subway' scene would be better.


----------

